# Is this a pineapple or a dragon scale?



## SeaCity (Jan 22, 2014)

This beautiful boy is Puddle, a double tail. Would he be considered a dragon scale or a pineapple (or either)?
Thanks


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Neither. He is a multicolour  

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

He is very beautiful! 

This is a pineapple and a dragon scale


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I am in love with Dragons. Especially that color combo


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah. My PetSmart has Red and White dragon HMPKs with a hint of copper. 

Your boy does have really nice coloring. Bold scales, yet not dragon. Hey, you never know, he may carry the gene


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's a tri-color. Technically, the white band on all his fins are considered as butterflying. So, he's a blue/red/white tri-color or a blue/red butterfly.


----------

